# Raymarine A50D-ein paar Fragen!



## Waldemar (30. September 2011)

hallo, ich bin dabei mir ein kombigerät für vorwiegend ostsee auszusuchen. es sollte mind. einen 5" monitor haben. da bin ich auf dieses gerät gestoßen. das giebts momentan zu nem tollen preis. nun findet man nicht grad allzuviel infos im netz. ein sehr bekannter händler sagte mir der echolotteil ist sch...e (wörtlich). der händler welcher mir das teil verkaufen will meint es sei besser als das HDS.
ist schwer sich da ne eigne meinung zu erarbeiten.
hat denn vielleicht einer so ein raymarine A50D oder A70D??
ich würde gern mal die meinung eines nutzers hören. 
händler sind ja irgendwo kaufleute. das kann ich verstehen.

also, wer hat so ein gerät und kann mir seinen eindruck dazu mitteilen.


----------



## Trolli (30. September 2011)

*AW: Raymarine A50D-ein paar Fragen!*

Hallo Waldemar...
ich hab seit 4 Jahren den Raymarine Kartenplotter A65 verbaut und bin bislang sehr zufrieden damit, Fishfinder ebenfalls von Raymarine aber eben als Einzelgeräte .........als Kombi wäre mir die Darstellung zu klein, aber das ist Ansichtssache.

Grüße H.J.


----------



## Waldemar (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Raymarine A50D-ein paar Fragen!*

hallo trolli, erst mal danke. bei mir muss es ein kombigeraet sein, weil ich es portabel nutzen will. welchen fishfinder hast du denn?


----------



## Trolli (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Raymarine A50D-ein paar Fragen!*

Hallo Waldemar, ich habe den DS 600 von Raymarine und auch damit bin ich sehr zufrieden...wo hast du denn vor, den Dorschbestand  in der Ostsee zu dezimieren ? |supergri

LG
H.J.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Raymarine A50D-ein paar Fragen!*

Hallo,

am 15. und 16. Oktober findet wieder ein "Blinker" Echolotseminar mit mir auf Fehmarn statt.
Ich reise schon am Freitag an und kann gerne Interessierten anbieten, sich beide Geräte (HDS 10, Humminbird 1198, Seiwa 10 und Raymarine A70D) im direkten Vergleich auf meinem Boot anzuschauen. 
Noch neutraler geht es nicht.

Interesse? Dann bitte vorher kurz einen Termin vereinbaren. Einfach eine PN schicken.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Loup de mer (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Raymarine A50D-ein paar Fragen!*

Hallo Waldemar

Ich stand vor kurzem auch vor der Frage A70D oder HDS7!
Es ist ein HDS7 geworden.
Recherche in englischsprachigen Foren ergab trotz meiner mäßigen Englischkenntnisse folgende Entscheidungsgründe:

1. A70D bietet nicht die Möglichkeit des "Overlay" von Daten auf den jeweiligen Bildschirm (ich sehe immer gern Akkuspannung, Geschwindigkeit und Wassertiefe auf dem Bildschirm). Beim A70D hast du zwar eine "Datenleiste" oben auf dem Monitor aber dadurch wird der Bildschirm effektiv kleiner. Beim HDS7 kannst du deine "Datenblöcke" frei anordnen und auch deren Größe einstellen.

2. Ich bevorzuge die gleichzeitige Anzeige von Seekarte (ca 75% der Bildschirmbreite) und Echolotanzeige (ca25% der Bildschirmbreite) Beim A70D kann man (glaub ich) nur den Bildschirm halbieren aber beim HDS den Bildschirm nach Wunsch aufteilen.

3. Das HDS soll die modernere Signalverarbeitung, und damit bessere Anzeige haben.


----------



## Waldemar (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Raymarine A50D-ein paar Fragen!*

@Trolli: ich dezimiere am leibsten im gebiet kühlungsborn bis rerik oder vor rügen. wollte dieses we. eigentlich wieder in meschendorf sein. wurde aber verschoben bis zur nächsten stabielen wetterlage.

@Loup de mer: 
zu 1. das mit der datenleiste beim raymarine hab ich mich auch schon gefragt.
zu 2. die variable aufteilung find ich nicht schlecht.
zu 3. kann ich nicht beurteilen, find ich aber interessant.

weil ich das gerärt ja länger behalten möchte bin ich froh über jede info.
das hds konnte ich mir schon mal anschauen. aber weil die vielfalt so groß ist, ist die wahl um so schwerer.


----------



## Waldemar (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Raymarine A50D-ein paar Fragen!*

hallo,   nun hab ich mich entschieden. es ist ein hds5 geworden. ist ja keine schlechte wahl u. hier im board ist es wohl ganz gut vertreten. da konnte ich schonmal so einiges über die einstellungen erfahren.
wenn das wetter hält was es verspricht, werd ich es am we. mal auf der ostsee testen. 
das raymarine war mir mit 3,3kg doch etwas zu schwer.


----------



## Loup de mer (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Raymarine A50D-ein paar Fragen!*

Na denn mal viel Spaß beim Kennenlernen, ruhiges Wetter und Petri Heil.
Hast du schon ne Seekarte für´s HDS?


----------



## Waldemar (16. März 2012)

*AW: Raymarine A50D-ein paar Fragen!*



Loup de mer schrieb:


> Na denn mal viel Spaß beim Kennenlernen, ruhiges Wetter und Petri Heil.
> Hast du schon ne Seekarte für´s HDS?




besser spät als nie|supergri
ja, hab ich mir auch gleich besorgt.
es ist ne nautic path nordeuropa geworden.
bin die tage etwas arbeitsunfähig u. sitz zu hause. so hab ich ne menge zeit fürs hds.
nun bin ich einigermaßen durch mit dem menü.
hat riesig spaß gemacht u. war recht kurzweilig für meine situation.


----------

